# New babies



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

I have emptied my box from Orchids of Los Osos. Nice packing job. I should have them re-potted some time tomorrow. Was rather surprised at the size of the paphs I received. The Lauren is on the far left. That was supposed to be a 2" plant. That's no 2" plant. 

Here's what I ordered-
Paphiopedilum Lauren
P. Leeanum
P. Lady Isabel
P. Maudiae Alba
P. Makuli Alba
P. insigne 'Sanderae'
P. Transvaal 

This is the condition of the plants I received- 







I suspect once I begin unwrapping them that they will look as good without the packaging as they do with it. 

Thank you Janelle if you are out in the threads somewhere under some user name I don't know.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## bench72 (Nov 25, 2007)

nice collection of plants! Looking forward to seeing them in bloom


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you. I liked my selections too. Amazing what one can do with a charge card isn't it. Hopefully, they will look better this time next year than they do right now.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice new additions!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm happy you were able to find the 'Lauren'. That's really great.

Enjoy


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I'm pleased as all punch to have that plant too. I had been lead to believe I would be getting a plant that was a seedling that had a 2" leaf span. The plant I received was no seedling and had well beyond a 2" leaf span. I think it was sent to me in a 4" pot. Don't quite know my pot sizes but the 'Lauren' is in the bottom row far left. I tried to find a photo of Lauren online and came up empty handed. Would love to see what it looks like in bloom if anyone has the plant and has a photo of it. 

Here are some of my new babies from today-
Phragmipedium amazonica (Peru) 
P. Richteri 
Paphiopedilum venustum album

Did you pick up any goodies in the Up?


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice Haul!!!

Ramon


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I'm happy.

I'm still waiting for one Phrag to come in. I think it will ship out to me this coming Wednesday.


----------

